# Cost for IVF at Care.



## Luna10 (Mar 6, 2011)

We're considering trying an IVF cycle at Care Nottingham after our first ICSI failed. Can someone give me an idea of costs? I've checked their website and seen the price list but I'd like some first hand experiences on the costs. Our clinic offered ICSI as a standard procedure but really and truly there are no sperm motility problems. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

The full price list is here http://www.carefertility.com/docs/locations/nottingham/nottingham-fees.pdf

/links


----------



## Luna10 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Josie. I did see the price list on the Care website, but I was wondering whether anyone could give me first hand experiences of how much it actually cost them.


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Luna

I am with CARE Sheffield..I did a breakdown of costs on another thread but with drugs, initial consultation, IVF plus ICSI my short protocol comes to between £4500 and £5000 (can't remember exactly). ICSI is 900 so can deduct about a grand if you don't need that. Scans etc seem to be included so costs don't spiral (have seen frightening actual costs in excess of £12k at AGRC as each bit charged for separately - however they do lots of immunology stuff there and have fab results).

Will try and find the breakdown I did and post it

Good luck!

LJ x


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Luna, i am with a private hospital in kent and am self funding. We are paying for ivf one cycle just over 4 thousand pounds including drugs , all scans, consultation, tests. Hope this helps  xx


----------



## Luna10 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for your replies, girls. I live outside the UK so I need to take travel and accommodation costs into consideration too. A friend of mine mentioned 10,000-12,000 euro for treatment at Care so it was a bit of shock for us! 
LJ - If you manage to find the breakdown of costs from your other thread, that would be much appreciated


----------

